# Battle of Midway



## reddragon (Jun 4, 2005)

TBD from VT-8 (Photo from Mark Haron). 


In memory of the brave young men lost this day during the Battle of Midway, 1942.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice tribute to remember them by.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes it is - If anyone could find a 1992 copy of "Sea Classics" for this month, there is a huge article on the Battle of Midway (50th anniversary). I wrote it!


----------



## trackend (Jun 4, 2005)

That sure was some scrap to me the definitive carrier action. 
No graves but the sea for a lot of those brave young fellas.


----------



## reddragon (Jun 4, 2005)

It takes a brave man to do what they did that day. I don't know that I could have done it. Of course, there are countless acts of bravery that have taken place both in times of war and everyday life that we'll never know about.


----------



## Karbine (Jun 4, 2005)

wow thats one big bomb,is it a torpedo bomb?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 4, 2005)

Think of Toprpedo 8! A whole squadron lost! When I was in the Navy I couldn't imagine all of our squadron's planes lost, let alone the crews!


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 4, 2005)

My father, who was XO of VF-3 at Midway, always says, with the respect obvious in his voice, that flying a torpedo plane was one of the most self-sacrificing thing a Navy pilot could do.

Rich


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's to ya, fellas.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2005)

Cool, FBJ! Do you still have a copy of the article?


----------



## reddragon (Jun 4, 2005)

Several years ago, I saw a documentary about the battle of Midway but I can't remember the name of it. It said that the Japanese picked up three men from Torpedo Squadron 8 who, like Ensign Gay, survived their planes being shot down. If I recall correctly, the men were interrogated then tied up and tossed overboard. Has anyone else heard anything like that?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Cool, FBJ! Do you still have a copy of the article?



I'll try to find it and post it, it's really long, so I'll post the first few pages.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

Cool, I would be interested in seeing that.


----------



## R Leonard (Jun 5, 2005)

> Several years ago, I saw a documentary about the battle of Midway but I can't remember the name of it. It said that the Japanese picked up three men from Torpedo Squadron 8 who, like Ensign Gay, survived their planes being shot down. If I recall correctly, the men were interrogated then tied up and tossed overboard. Has anyone else heard anything like that?



Ensign Wesley Osmus from Yorktown's VT-3 was picked up by the Japanese destroyer Arashi. After interrogating the him, they held him until dark and then took him to the fantail, split his skull open with a fire axe and tossed him overboard.

In a VS-6 (Enterprise) SBD Ensign Frank W. O'Flaherty and his radio-gunner AMM1c Bruno P. Gaido ran out of fuel after attacking the Kido Butai. They were picked up by the destroyer Makigumo. Several days after the battle and after interrogation, O'Flaherty and Gaido were bound with ropes, tied to weighted fuel cans, and then thrown overboard to drown. 

Rich


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

And thats just 2 stories out of about 2000 concerning murder and the Japanese..... Sad sad sad.... Ive heard more stories like that than i ever wanna remember...

WAR IS HELL...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

Indeed. What happened to our guys at the hands of the Japanese was inhuman. After reading many stories like "Flags of our fathers" "Flyboys" and many others, then hearing my relatives talk (almost all of them fought in the Pacific as Marines or SeaBees), I cannot imagine the hell that they went through.

D-Day anniversary is tomorrow. Also remember that there were over a hundred landings like that in the Pacific. My Uncle Jack was one of those that took the islands and held them until the relief came in. Then they were off to the next island.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

Ima post a new sig for some rememberance...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 5, 2005)

Good one.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

Fitting for our guys.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

The guy in the back with the kevlar on his head and the punk with the glasses on to the right are my buddies.... Couple of smooth operators these guys are, with 12 years in ST2... Ive met half the guys in this pic...

No better ull find in the US Military fellas...... Straight up...

Hats off!!! 

Heres to the end of all war........ May another D-Day never need be...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

Amen brother! Here's to our children and grandchildren being able to live in peace.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2005)

Cheers!


----------



## jrk (Aug 3, 2005)

reading what the japs did to you american cousins brings a lump to my throat.and to think at the end of the war they basically walked free from the crimes they comitted because everyone seemed to follow the geneva convention c**p.no doubt though behind the scenes many extracted some pay back on the japs.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

The war in the Pacific was hellish. Both sides dehumanized each other and it was merciless. I have seen film clips of some of that action and it is brutal and gritty.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

jrk said:


> reading what the japs did to you american cousins brings a lump to my throat.and to think at the end of the war they basically walked free from the crimes they comitted because everyone seemed to follow the geneva convention c**p.no doubt though behind the scenes many extracted some pay back on the japs.



Welcome jrk - My wife's grandfather was a Japanese POW. He wrote a book about his experience - "Surviving the Day." He did testify against some of his captors and they were executed.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2005)

Taking nothing away from the Americans suffered but; you know the Japanese did it to any soldier they captured? Don't make me list every nationality fighting the Japanese.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

plan_D said:


> you know the Japanese did it to any soldier they captured?



That they did!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes, they did. The also did horrible things to the civilians as well. Nanking is a perfect example, but that scenario was repeated on a smaller scale on islands throughout the Pacific.

Some of the soldiers were dropped on islands with no food and told to use "local provisions". Some of these islands didn't have enough food for the indigenous popuation as it was. In some cases, the soldiers resorted to canabalism.


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

To me the whole bloody war was just a butchers block from Artic too the Eastern front through the concentration camps,and down to the Pacific.
I'm just very thankful I am too young to have had to experience it.
But I take my hat of to all those guys and girls who made it finish before my time of what ever nationality.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2005)

Surprisingly the Japanese in Burma treated civilians with respect and dignity. Possibly due to the Burmese new governments support for Japan. The new government being installed by Japan, it was merely an anti-British leadership. 

Also, Burma was promised to be under the Japanese influence but under their own control. None of that happened out in the Pacific or China, they were just under Japanese rule and boot.


----------



## jrk (Aug 6, 2005)

Welcome jrk - My wife's grandfather was a Japanese POW. He wrote a book about his experience - "Surviving the Day." He did testify against some of his captors and they were executed.


thanks for the welcome flyboyj.i,m glad to hear that some of the............i wont even go there sorry.i,m glad to hear a number of them got what they deserved.hopefully it was those who commited the attrocities in the first place.


----------



## jrk (Aug 8, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Taking nothing away from the Americans suffered but; you know the Japanese did it to any soldier they captured? Don't make me list every nationality fighting the Japanese.




british,american,australian,new zealand,dutch,indian,chinese,gurkhas,burmese

to name but a few.

there you go you didnt have to list anyone its done for you.


----------



## R Leonard (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't forget Canada


----------



## jrk (Aug 8, 2005)

i wasnt sure whether they fought that far out mr leonard.sorry thats why i was in 2 minds whether to include them or not.

appologies


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

That list was no where near complete, jrk. That is why I don't want to list everyone who fought the Japanese.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

There were very few Canadian troops in the Pacific Theatre. A contingent of just under 2000 men had been sent to aid in the defence of Hong Kong, and the survivors were certainly brutalized by the Japanese while in captivity. For the most part, the rest were close to home helping the Americans in the Aleutians. There may have been the odd Canadian soldiers in the British Army, but I don't know.
The RCN saw somewhat limited action in the Pacific, but several thousand Canadian sailors served there "on loan" to the Royal Navy, including the FAA.


----------



## R Leonard (Aug 8, 2005)

I was thinking of the two battalions at Hong Kong. Took some pretty serious losses, combat and POW, before all was said and done, as I recall.

Regards,

Rich


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2005)

I met a few Canadians who were captured at Hong Kong - we worked together at Canadair. If it was up to them the whole Japanese race would be extinct? Why do you think they feel that way!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

They must have been Nova Scotians.  
But seriously, they were treated like absolute sh*t just like all Allied prisoners. Slave labour, the lot. They were treated worse than animals, and had every _right_ to loathe the Japanese.


----------



## jrk (Aug 9, 2005)

plan_D said:


> That list was no where near complete, jrk. That is why I don't want to list everyone who fought the Japanese.




so give your full list then plan d.i,m interested to hear your views.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 10, 2005)

Fine;

Burmans, Chins, Kachins, Shans, Mons, Nagas, Karens, English, Scottish, Irish, Welsh, Australians, New Zealanders, Canadians, South Africans, Hausas, Yorubas, Ibos, Kanjarga, Dagartis, Ashantis, Mandis, Timinis, Mandingos, Nyasas, Yaos, Manyamwezis, Manyemas, Akambas, Nandis, Kavirondo, Bagand, Achole, Somalis, Awamb, Angoni, Rajputs, Dogras, Sikhs, Jats, Punjabis, Garwhalis, Biharis, Ahirs, Amirs, Chamars, Rawats, Minas, Mahars, Coorgs, Assamese, Adibasis, Kumaonis, Pathans, Brahuis, Mers, Tamils, Telegus, Paraiyahs, Brahmans, Hindustani Mussulmans, Punjabi Mussulmans, Madrassi Mussulmans, Nepalese and finally, Americans.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (Aug 10, 2005)

He told me to list 'em. 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

And a fine job you did, I must say.
Even broke the Brits down into English, Scottish, and Welsh. 

Well done.


----------



## R Leonard (Aug 10, 2005)

and the Mexicans … and speaking of the Philippines there’s Aeta, Agta, Ayta, Ata, Abiyan, Aplais, Ati, B'laan, Badjao, Batak, Bicolano, Bontoc, Buranun, Cebuano, Gaddang, Hiligaynon, Ibaloi, Ifugao, Igorot, Ilocano, Itawe, Ivatan, Kallahan, Kankana-ey, Kiniray-a, Lumad, Mamanua, Maguindanao, Mandayas, Manobo, Maranao, Negrito, Sama, Sambal, Subanen,T'boli, Tagalog, Tasaday, Tausug, Tinguiane, and Waray-Waray.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

There's thorough and then there's...thorough.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 10, 2005)

And even with RLs and my lists it's still probably not complete!


----------



## jrk (Aug 15, 2005)

plan_D said:


> He told me to list 'em. 8)



yeah i did.

does it make you feel better now.i said i was interested to hear your list not make a bloody political issue out of a list not being long enough.

its good to see you know your stuff.


----------



## jrk (Aug 18, 2005)

heres a fine piece of article on this gigantic event.

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...ommander+john+waldron&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=G


----------



## reddragon (Jun 4, 2006)

We've reached the anniversary again. At 4:30 a.m. local time, aircraft were first launched from carriers Akagi and Kaga and cruisers Tone, Chikuma and Haruna. The 108 fighters and bombers were spotted while still 150 miles from Midway by a U.S. seaplane which quickly turned and got to the island just ahead of them, firing a rocket to alert the American fighters. I have to wonder, surely the plane used radio, too. Maybe the radio failed during the flight. I can't see sending up a scout plane without a radio. 


Interesting avatar you've got there, Primus.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 4, 2006)

A couple of months ago, I started a thread about a new account of the Battle of Midway. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww...le-midway-4045.html?highlight=shattered+sword

Lots of myths exist about the battle. Reddragon, I havent heard of yours, as Midway had plenty of time to prepare for the air raid, including scrambling its fighters. At 5:44AM, A PBY spotted the incoming planes at (pilot was Lt William Chase). this was promptly transmitted and received by Midway. By 0600, Middways own radar had picked up the incoming raid.

While the victory at Midway was indeed a decisive win for the allies, it wasnt the turning point in the war. Instead it was "the end of the beginning", just like El Alamein.

Later today, I will post some more info about this battle.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 9, 2006)

Reddragon- Ensign Gay was never picked up by the japaneze. He floated there in a front row seat as the only long term American witness from the position of the Japanese ships witnessing the 3 carriers sunk. Americans picked him up later.

Anyhow here is a pertinent interview http://www.ussyorktown.com/yorktown/georgegay.htm


----------

